
Won't get fooled systematically (2010) - brudgers
http://gashlin.net/blog/pages/2010-12-22-wont-get-fooled-systematically.html
======
hcs
For what it's worth, my preliminary attempt to make this game was dwim:

[https://github.com/hcs64/dwim-game](https://github.com/hcs64/dwim-game)

Fairly unsatisfactory, but I learned a lot (and I like the animation).

